# Official 2012 Event Picture Thread



## Pure Euro (Jul 23, 2006)

_If you post your picture in here, I'll assume you don't mind if I use it later on (Facebook, website, etc)..._

No talky. All pictures.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

736 photos will take awhile but they will be up by the end of the week


----------



## Rckymtnlegacy (Sep 2, 2011)

I have some and will have video up soon. 

























































































Apologize for the fuzziness (I was partaking in the festivities)

























































Thanks for al the fun times.


More to come from ShuttrSpeed


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a blog post about Wuste here:

http://venezia-photography.com/wuste-2012/

High res photos can be gotten here on flickr. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rebelxtnut/sets/72157630055087806/

Also I have a Wuste 2012 video that I made which can be seen here


----------



## Rckymtnlegacy (Sep 2, 2011)

rebelxtnut said:


> I have a blog post about Wuste here:
> 
> http://venezia-photography.com/wuste-2012/
> 
> ...


I remember you. Very nice pics and vids. I was in the top video at 1 min with my DRIVE shirt. 

PS Nice steady cam


----------



## BoostedAvant (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's what I have so far.... Can use them where ever just leave the watermark. Name is Jace Stout.


----------



## Pjurisprudencia (Jun 5, 2012)

*Wuste 12*

heres a few

Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr
and Mark's car which got 150 or so notes on tumblr in two days which i left unwatermarked T__T


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr

my flickr user is Pjurisprudencia I only have a couple there, i didn't entirely like how these turned out


----------



## Pjurisprudencia (Jun 5, 2012)

Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr



Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


Wuste 2012 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr


----------



## mustbenoti (Jan 25, 2002)

This is makin my day, awesome stuff fellas.


----------



## Pjurisprudencia (Jun 5, 2012)

I wanna see other peoples pictures!


----------



## teach4u (Jun 5, 2012)

*Wuste 2012*


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Pjurisprudencia (Jun 5, 2012)

perickomx said:


>


Oh yeah its me ;D


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

Pjurisprudencia said:


> Oh yeah its me ;D


hahaha, i looked you driving this sweet RC car, you're good man!


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

I snapped a couple, was too drunk to handle a camera most of the weekend. 




































































































Jason's coke dealer Merc was one of my favs. :heart:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

My point and shoots:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

heres the link to all of my pics, good or bad, unedited, on photobucket

http://photobucket.com/wuste2012bpm

some of i like
















































































































this was my ride (pass seat) for the weekend 1st place in BMW class


----------



## hockey-n-vw (Jan 11, 2007)

Crappy cell phone pic from the drive down:


----------



## Rckymtnlegacy (Sep 2, 2011)

Here are some more from the morning before and the cruise out from Denver.

















Adding new timing cover on









































































































































































































Adding to passengers and luggage made her squat and tires were going to rub off so up she went


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

In for more pix. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is our blog post of our small coverage of the show:
http://www.intengineering.com/intblog/archives/786


Thanks to everyone who came out to see us! :thumbup:


----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Popp (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's some from the Canadians!

The drive down....





















































































































































































The Mountain cruise......


























































































































































The Show.......


----------



## Vdub303 (Apr 14, 2008)

bmw at Wuste2012 by vdub303, on Flickr


Benz by vdub303, on Flickr


Dallas by vdub303, on Flickr


Mk66 by vdub303, on Flickr


Brandon Fiat by vdub303, on Flickr


Scion by vdub303, on Flickr


Mk3 by vdub303, on Flickr


Grand Junction, Colorado by vdub303, on Flickr


Jetta Wagon by vdub303, on Flickr


TanR32 by vdub303, on Flickr


Russ Beetle by vdub303, on Flickr


Luke R by vdub303, on Flickr


Hardeys by vdub303, on Flickr


Fruit Roll Up by vdub303, on Flickr


Blue R32 by vdub303, on Flickr


----------



## Todd2die4 (Jul 12, 2010)

http://mindoft.com/2012/06/06/wuste-fest-2012/


----------



## VWVlabrador (Sep 28, 2011)

Got a few I took while I was there. Lot more :beer: than ic: but it was my first wuste. I'll be sure to be prepared next year ^^

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flickrlabrador/tags/wuste2012/

Although this is my favorite photo of the bunch...


----------



## mustbenoti (Jan 25, 2002)

If your PhotoBucket bandwidth has been exceeded, try creating a new public album and post the link rather than the pics. This'll also keep your account from being immediately flogged by this thread once it resets. 

http://support.photobucket.com/entries/21119252-create-an-album


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Painted my car 1 day before the event specifically for it and didnt see a single picture of it anywhere.


----------



## eurolife (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's a little video my brother put together for the SLC to Wuste '12 Caravan.. 


http://youtu.be/hs5-gmRVAnk?hd=1


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

X37 said:


> Painted my car 1 day before the event specifically for it and didnt see a single picture of it anywhere.


 i had the only bagged MK2 that i saw at the show and i havent any pics of mine i just give up i am going to get a MK4 be like everyone else


----------



## eurolife (Nov 29, 2009)

Mat_16V said:


> i had the only bagged MK2 that i saw at the show and i havent any pics of mine i just give up i am going to get a MK4 be like everyone else


 Then you can stop making fun of my mk4 :laugh:


----------



## Badaxx (Nov 15, 2009)

ive seen pic from 5 different people and 2 videos with your car 



X37 said:


> Painted my car 1 day before the event specifically for it and didnt see a single picture of it anywhere.


----------

